# What Online Shop For Beer Delivery To Brisbane



## PomBstard (2/5/11)

I want to send a friend in Brisbane some beer but living in Sydney I have no idea of the local shops worth using. Can anyone help???

Thanks in advance


----------



## jbumpstead (2/5/11)

Pombadier said:


> I want to send a friend in Brisbane some beer but living in Sydney I have no idea of the local shops worth using. Can anyone help???
> 
> Thanks in advance




Try beercartel.com.au otherwise Dan Murphy's now sells online I think.


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (2/5/11)

Slowbeer.com.au seems competitive with prices. Although I don't know if they do better prices for buying a carton of the same beer?


----------



## PomBstard (4/5/11)

Bumma said:


> Try beercartel.com.au otherwise Dan Murphy's now sells online I think.




Beercartel it is - and a great reminder for me to go into the shop too - thanks for that!


----------



## jbumpstead (4/5/11)

Pombadier said:


> Beercartel it is - and a great reminder for me to go into the shop too - thanks for that!



I just got my beer club dozen for May delivered from them today. Can't wait to crack them open!


----------



## QldKev (4/5/11)

I've used these guys, as there are beers we can't get in the country (Little creatures single batch is one) They have a good range for a smaller shop and their prices beat Bundy's Dan Murphy on a lot of items. Don't know how much you want to spend, but if you spend $100 it's free home delivery (not sure how far they will go) Pretty good for me, I can order the beer, they drop at at my sons for next time I'm in Brissy.

Contact: Chalk and Cheese Bottle Shop
Address: 418 Milton Road, Auchenflower
Phone: 07 3252 1608
Fax: 07 3252 1678

QldKev


----------

